# New chainsaw



## fenixx (Sep 12, 2018)

I am looking to buy a new chainsaw. In my backyard there are some bad trees on it and I would like to cut them and plant new ones. Does anyone have any experience with chainsaws and can give some tips?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 12, 2018)

the husqvarna's available at lowes and home depot have served me well i have a 440 small, light but cuts rapidly with an 18" bar


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 12, 2018)

I agree. If all you're going to do is cut a few trees, they will work well for you.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2018)

vegas urban lumber said:


> the husqvarna's available at lowes and home depot have served me well i have a 440 small, light but cuts rapidly with an 18" bar



There's no Home depot in London....their version is called Homebase...but i would check in with City Hardware. or even the Homebase Clearance Outlet.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2018)

also, Stihl is good brand and reliable. 

how many trees and what size are they? could you get away with buying a used chainsaw? or do you want new. how often will you be using it?


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 12, 2018)

Too many unknowns... What size are the trees, how many trees do you plan on cutting each year, can you afford a professional grade saw and do you prefer electric over gas?

Suggest sticking with either a Stihl & Husqvarna saw, but stay away from the lower end saws sold at department stores because these are made down to a price with the exception of the Husqvarna 455/460 Rancher models which are decent all around chainsaws for land owners.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a Poulan Pro 18" and so far I have cut down 23 Hackberry trees and a 25" diameter Pecan tree. No problems. Got it at Home Depot.


----------



## Mike R (Sep 13, 2018)

I have Stihl & Husqvarna & Echo in my opinion the Echo is the toughest out of the three, but all three are good. I couldn't say if the quality is the same in home owner/ casual user models,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 13, 2018)

@woodtickgreg He is the man that knows chainsaws.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 13, 2018)

IMO I'd buy one from a dealer that has a good service dept. Stihl or Husqvarna around me. Might even find a decent used one from them. My dealers service guys are good and since one is my neighbor he tips me off on deals too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 13, 2018)

Best bang for the buck right now is still the echo timberwolf with a 20" bar. Available at home depot and fine power equipment shops everwhere!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2018)

I doubt any info we give will help. He is in London.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 16, 2018)

The woods is full of pretty good chain saws for hobbiest...ones that will generally give lots of mostly trouble free use if you drain gas when not in use.
Im partial to stihl myself, owning:
066 with 36 inch bar
038 with 24in bar
025?with 20 in bar
Small mccullough with 16 in bar.


----------



## Hamza (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello.
I would recommend you one from Stihl. Have one myself and am very satisfied. Changing the chains and cleaning the air filter are quite easy. The saws are extremely robust and the price is also ok. My saw has a 370er sword which is completely sufficient for me: I can always if if necessary saw from both sides into the tree, and double the cutting power. 
You can look on the site https://allaboutsaws.com/best-chainsaw/, There are various chain saw presented, and some good reviews. You will definitely find a suitable chainsaw for your needs.
Its also good to ask for some expert advise in a store.
Hope I could help!


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 23, 2018)

I had a Stihl MSR 461 with a 36" bar and a 32", 32" 
Will handle good to 4o" tree. Dang good saw. Not cheap but made hardwork easy.


----------

